# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  προβλημα με μικτη

## Panοs

χρονια πολλα σε ολους και καλη χρονια με υγεια.....
εχω ενα περίεργο προβλημα με εναν τετρακαναλο μικτη..
ο μικτης ειναι ο DS-7000 της DELTA (αρχαιολογια :Biggrin: )
αυτο το μηχάνημα ενώ έπαιζε κανονικά σε ενα πάρτι στα καλα καθούμενα άρχισε στο ενα καναλι απο τα δυο(τα δυο καναλια τα οποια εχουν το ποτενσιομετρο του fader) να μου βγάζει χαμηλότερη ένταση απο το αλλο ..ετσι ξαφνικά...
και επίσης απο τοτε δεν παιζει με ολες τις πηγες...
π.χ με το υπολογιστή μου παιζει...με καποια αλλα λαπτοπ που εχω δοκιμάσει παιζει βραχνα...
δηλαδή με καποιες πηγες παιζει κανονικά(έχοντας παντα το προβλημα με τη χαμηλοτερη ενταση στο ενα καναλι)και με κάποιες αλλες πηγες παιζει βραχνα..σαν να μπουκώνει...
εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλον κατι τετοιο?
ξερει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν γνωρίζω χρονολογία αλλά αφού λες αρχαιολογία τότε θέλει ένα καλό Service με αντικατάσταση πυκνωτών στην τροφοδοσία του καθάρισμα ή αντικατάσταση ποτενσιόμετρου και γενικώς χρειάζεται πάγκο εργαστηρίου να ελεγχθούν τα κανάλια ένα προς ένα.

----------


## Panοs

κι ομως παρολα τα χρονια του οι πυκνωτές μετρανε πολυ καλα...
μονο δυο βρήκα που ειχαν ξεφύγει...και αυτοι οχι πολυ...
τεσπα τον εχω λυσει εχω κοιταξει αντιστασεισ μηπως εχει μεγαλωσει καμια αλλα τιποτα..ολοι οι υπολοιποιο πυκνωτες ειναι κομπλε...
με τι να καθαρισω ομως τα ποτενσιομετρα?αν βαλω σπρει καθαρισμού με λαδι θα τα χαλασω..τωρα δουλευουν σφιχτά και ωραια...μετα θα μαλακώσουν πολυ...
μου ειπαν για καθαρη βενζινη...ισχύει αυτο η θα γινει ζημια?
ρωτάω γιατι δεν το εχω ξανακούσει ποτε...

----------


## mitsos00

Είχα και γω κάποτε ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά αποδείχτηκε ότι είχε χαλάσει το καλώδιο. Τσέκαρε το και αυτό καλού κακού

----------

